# Allergies, scratching until raw...and a Thundershirt?



## Cathy's Gunner

That is great that it is helping her. Good information for others with similar problems. Thanks for sharing and good luck with your girl.


----------



## AJMBLAZER

Thanks.

Tried to let her sleep without it. Woke up after about 5 hours to hear her scratching and scratching and scratching...
Put it back on and no scratching while getting ready, feeding them, and taking them out before I left.


----------



## Blondie

This is very interesting reading. Is this a tight or snug fitting garment? Giving a sense of safety and security? I will have to look into this. Maggie has on occassion will bite at her pants hairs and tail hairs. Hasn't done it in awhile, as I got her on a food without peas, pea protein and pea flours, thinking that was causing an itching problem. At one time I thought she was doing this biting out of boredom. Will have to investigate further. Might be worth it to have around for when I leave the house and can't take her with me. She is such a velcro dog.


----------



## AJMBLAZER

Yeah, it's kinda spandex-ey...if that's a word?

Works like swaddling an infant, pressure chutes on cattle, or just giving your dog a hug when they're anxious.

It's an instant change in her behavior when she's wearing it. I sure hope this ragweed dies down soon as I don't have another and now it seems like she'll be wearing it ALL the time for further notice.


Thundershirt | The Best Dog Anxiety Treatment


----------



## AJMBLAZER

We struggled on several more weeks with limited success. As soon as I'd take it off to wash or get ready for a walk she'd start itching incessantly.


Finally about a week ago I took her to my gf's vet. The vet said she had a classic case of a dog with skin allergies and after weighing our options put her on Atopica. She's still a little itchy and I can't let her go too long without the vest on but the skin around her eyes is healing and she's much calmer. This has been a struggle but we're seeing progress toward healing finally.


----------



## Karen519

*Ajmblazer*

AJMBLAZER

THANKS for the info-so GLAD it is working for Lucy
I think LUCY IS BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Rainheart

So glad that she is doing better! I definitely know what you are going through. My mom's chocolate lab has allergies that includes itching this time of year. We just give 1/2 a tablet of 20mg prednisone whenever she needs it (1x per day max). We don't give it everyday but just on the bad days. I am glad the Atopica is working out for you. Too bad that is pretty expensive. I know some dogs who have to be on it for life.


----------



## AJMBLAZER

Thanks everyone. She's definitely doing and feeling better, just not recuperated yet.

Planning on scaling it down once we get her back to normal. Also found there are some generics but have questions. Want to talk to the new vet about it some. This was our first visit.


----------

